# 2 down



## B Rogers (Apr 10, 2020)

Just finished this up thanks to @Wildthings good advice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2020)

You're welcome! And that's a great job on the mount and plaque

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice job on both. Beautiful bird!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

